# I petted a wolf today



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was serving coffee at the Echo Rest Stop today for the bikers headed to Sturgis for Bike Week. A guy and his wife came in and he had a female wolf on a leash. Said it was a 6th generation domesticated wolf. Pretty interesting looking. 12 year old female that had hip displacement issues. Pics on my phone. If I only knew how to download from the phone.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Go ahead and post the pics Sawsman. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here ya go Al ..



















Pretty cool. She does look a little old.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can imagine hip problems; that has got to be rough to keep up with the bikes all the way to Sturgis. //dog//


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I can imagine hip problems; that has got to be rough to keep up with the bikes all the way to Sturgis. //dog//


Poor thing. Running all that way and being shot at all the time too. :lol:

Thanks Sawsman.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The true version of white fang.....


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

When I first looked at this I though it said "I pelted a wolf today". That would have been a better story.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Talk about needing the establish dominance. If you have a pet wolf you probably have to remind it everyday who is the boss otherwise you will wake up with it gnawing your leg off.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you were able to get the pictures up. When I read the headline, I thought it might be some kind of euphemism for something.


----------

